# Cattman 3" and 2.5" Catback GD



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey for those of you looking for some of the best exhaust systems made Cattman is taking names for those interested in 2.5" and 3" catbacks...1-800-759-9920....

Here's some pic of the OEM vs 2.5" vs 3"


----------

